# s'est/se sont aperçu(e)(s)  - accord du participe passé de "s'apercevoir"



## vitaminC

Merci!
Je voudrais savoir pourquoi dans ce cas, "que" ici est mis après le verbe... mais on s'accorde?
" Il se sont aperçus qu'ils avaient oublié de fermer la lucare du grenier"
Merci pr votre aidés!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geostan

Le sens de la forme pronominale est légèrement différent de celui de la forme simple. Donc, ce verbe appartient au groupe nommé verbes à sens accidentellement pronominal. Pour ce groupe, le participe s'accorde avec le sujet, d'où l'accord.


----------



## american_beauty

Rien de plus simple : verifiez la construction du verbe : s'apercevoir de qqch : Si vous avez le complement COI apres le verbe (c'est bien le cas), le pronom personnel "se" doit prendre la fonction du COD : du coup il faut accorder...  - regle valable pour tous les pronominaux...


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas exactement ça, american beauty… La bonne règle a été donnée par Geostan: le verbe est accidentellement pronominal et donc le participe s'accorde avec le sujet (et non avec le pronom _se_ qui ne peut vraiment être analysé comme un COD).


----------



## janpol

vitaminC said:


> Je voudrais savoir pourquoi dans ce cas, "que" ici est mis après le verbe... mais on s'accorde?



vitamin C, je crois que tu confonds là le "que" pronom relatif avec lequel l'accord se fait souvent (voici les livres que j'ai lus) avec le "que" conjonction de subordination qui se trouve dans cette phrase


----------



## Deslandes

Bonjour, 

Selon les régles on n'accorde pas le participe passé des verbes pronominaux (soit réfléchis, soit réciproques) lorsqu'ils admettent un COI. Dans cette phrase, ne s'agit-il de ce cas-là ? 

Ils se sont aperçus *de leur erreur*. Ils se sont aperçus *de quoi *? De leur erreur. Donc, « de leur erreur », n'est-il pas un COI dans cette phrase ? 

Peut-être que je suis trompé...

Merci.


----------



## Rallino

Oui, mais le problème, c'est que, là, il s'agit d'un verbe essentiellement pronominal. C'est-à-dire que "s'apercevoir de quelque chose" n'a le sens de "se rendre compte de quelque chose" que quand il est utilisé avec un pronom réfléchi. Sans le pronom, le verbe serait "apercevoir" qui a un sens complètement différent.

Quand on a un verbe essentiellement pronominal, l'accord se fait toujours.

Edit: Apparemment cette question  a déja été posée ici :  s'apercevoir - réfléchi ou essentiellement pronominal ?


----------



## Deslandes

Voilà. Mais pour moi le problème est savoir quand il s'agit  d'un verbe essentiellement pronominal ou pas. Par exemple, le verbe « se laver », est-il essentiellement pronominal ou, en revanche, à sens réfléchi ou réciproque ? Il peut s'utiliser autant à sens réfléchi qu'à sens réciproque, je crois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Un verbe pronominal est dit subjectif ou essentiellement pronominal quand il n'existe pas de version non pronominale avec le même sens. Ainsi, _se laver_ n'est pas essentiellement pronominal parce que l'on peut dire tant _se laver_ que _laver qqch_, avec le même sens du verbe : _rendre qqch/qqn (plus) propre au moyen d'un liquide_.

Quant à _s'apercevoir_, tout dépend du sens du verbe. S'il s'agit de _s'apercevoir de qqch_, le verbe est essentiellement pronominal parce que _s'apercevoir de qqch_ et _apercevoir qqch_ n'ont pas du tout le même sens : dans le premier cas, le verbe signifie _prendre conscience, se rendre compte_ ; dans le second, il signifie _voir, entrevoir_. Mais s'il s'agit de l'emploi réfléchi, comme par exemple _s'apercevoir dans un miroir_, le verbe n'est pas essentiellement pronominal et le participe s'accorde avec le pronom COD qui précède. Bref, ce n'est pas très important ici puisque dans les deux cas le participe passé s'accorde avec le sujet, directement dans le premier cas et indirectement dans le second étant donné que le COD pronominal _se_ prend le genre et le nombre du sujet.

_*Elles* se sont aperçu*es* de leur erreur._ (≠ _Elles ont aperçu elles-mêmes de leur erreur_  → verbe essentiellement pronominal → accord avec le sujet)
_*Elles* se sont aperçu*es* dans le miroir._ (= _Elles ont aperçu elles-mêmes dans le miroir_  → verbe non essentiellement pronominal → accord avec le COD qui précède, à savoir _se_ qui est au féminin pluriel)


----------



## Deslandes

Merci Maître Capello. Je crois finalement avoir bien compris ce sujet pointilleux. J'espère le maîtriser bientôt à 100%.


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante ""je me suis aperçue que je m'étais assise au mauvais endroit et que j'avais parlé seule"", est-ce que l'accord est juste ? aperçu ? merci


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Sanawak.

Vous trouverez des réponses et des explications très claires dans le fil _Ils se sont aperçus de leur erreur._

Pour ceux qui veulent approfondir, la nature essentiellement pronominale dans l'emploi intransitif, qui fait consensus au moins depuis la fin du XIXe siècle, n'avait pas toujours été acquise, semble-t-il, pour tous les grammairiens. Je suppose qu'on a pu contester le sens exclusif à la forme pronominale intransitive, condition requise pour le classement en forme essentiellement pronominale : _ils se sont aperçu*s* de leur erreur -> ils s'en sont rendu*s* compte_, certes, mais aussi bien _ils l'ont aperçue_. Le TLF_i_ (c'est moi qui mets en bleu) :


> APERCEVOIR, verbe transitif
> *II.−* _Emploi pronominal_
> *B.−* _Au figuré, emploi intransitif_ *S'apercevoir de quelque chose *(fait, état d'une chose ...).* S'apercevoir que* (suivi de l'indicatif). Prendre conscience, se rendre compte (après un effort d'attention ou après quelque recherche) : [...]
> *Remrque.* L'emploi intransitif montre le verbe pronominal devenu verbe subjectif (_cf. se souvenir de, se rendre compte de ..._).
> *PRONONCIATION ET ORTHOGRAPHE − *[...] *3. Histoire − *[..] Littré rappelle que ,, D'après Laveaux et quelques grammairiens, on devrait écrire : _Elle s'est aperçu de son erreur._`` Il précise ensuite ,,Aujourd'hui l'usage est établi, et l'on écrit sans conteste : _Elle s'est aperçue de son erreur ; ils, elles se sont aperçus, aperçues de leur erreur_ ; comme on écrit : _Elle s'est tue ; elle s'est écriée._`` En d'autres termes l'accord se fait d'après la forme (_s'_ est complément d'objet antéposé) et non d'après le sens.


Le _s'_ « complément d'objet antéposé » me laisse perplexe. Je préfère les explications données dans l'autre fil.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> [...] La bonne règle a été donnée par Geostan: le verbe est accidentellement pronominal et donc le participe s'accorde avec le sujet (et non avec le pronom _se_ qui ne peut vraiment être analysé comme un COD).


  Dois-je donc conclure que la citations qui suit, extraite de *cette page* est incorrecte? 





> Si les verbes « essentiellement pronominaux », autrement dit ceux qui n’existent qu’à la forme pronominale, s’accordent quasiment toujours avec le sujet (« ils se sont _souvenus_ de cette mésaventure »),  les autres, dits « accidentellement pronominaux », se comportent, en matière d’accord du participe passé, *comme s’ils étaient conjugués avec l’auxiliaire « avoir » *: invariables si leur complément d’objet direct est placé après eux ou s’ils en sont dépourvus, ils s’accordent avec celui-ci s’il les précède (« ils se sont _rappelé_ cette mésaventure » mais « la mésaventure qu’ils se sont _rappelée_ »).


  On trouve la même règle (sauf qu'ils écrivent « occasionnellement » plutôt qu' « accidentellement » sur *cette page *de la BDL.

Perso (à l'ancienne, donc) j'aurais tendance à ne pas accorder.  _Je me suis / ils se sont aperçu que..._
L'accorder en genre et en nombre avec le sujet voudrait dire que je le considère essentiellement pronominal - comme MC  l'a écrit au #9.

Mais dans le doute, on peut contourner habilement le problème et dire/écrire :_ 
J'ai/ils ont réalisé / constaté que... 
Je me suis / ils se sont rendu compte que. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Dois-je donc conclure que la citations qui suit, extraite de *cette page* est incorrecte?


Elle n'est pas incorrecte, mais elle est incomplète. Elle n'est valable que lorsqu'un COD est clairement identifiable, ce qui n'est pas le cas de _s'apercevoir de_.


Nicomon said:


> Perso (à l'ancienne, donc) j'aurais tendance à ne pas accorder. _Je me suis / ils se sont aperçu que..._


« À l'ancienne », comme tu dis, on faisait toujours l'accord avec le sujet de tous les verbes conjugués avec _être_, qu'ils soient ou non pronominaux…


----------



## Nicomon

Mon « à l'ancienne » était peut-être un peu gauche.  Et j'ai bien précisé :  « J'aurais tendance à ne pas accorder », et non que c'était la forme correcte en 2016.

Je faisais référence à la citation du TLFI (voir le post de Logos) et à ce qui suit (c'est moi qui surligne en gras) : 





> On peut _s'apercevoir _dans un miroir, mais non _apercevoir_ soi-même pour remarquer sa propre faute.* Autrefois le participe de s'apercevoir était, dans ce cas, invariable* : *Ils se sont aperçu de leur erreur (Laveaux, mort en 1827).*


  J'ai l'impression que tu as changé d'idée entre mars 2011 =  accidentellement pronominal (post 3) et janvier 2014 = essentiellement pronominal (post 9).



> Enfin, parmi les verbes pronominaux accidentels, il y en a quelques-uns qui doivent être considérés, en quelque sorte, comme pronominaux essentiels ; ce sont ceux où le second pronom est tellement lié au verbe par le sens qu'on ne saurait le retrancher sans porter atteinte à la signification du verbe. Ces Verbes sont au nombre de 12; savoir :
> 
> S'attacher. *S'apercevoir.* S'attaquer. S'attendre. S'aviser. Se disputer. Se douter. Se _louer (se féliciter)_. Se plaindre. Se prévaloir. Se taire. Se servir.


Alors, je continue de penser que c'est parce qu'on le considère essentiellement pronominal qu'on accorde avec le sujet.  Et que la règle des verbes accidentellement/occasionnellement pronominaux est celle que j'ai énoncée plus haut.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> J'ai l'impression que tu as changé d'idée entre mars 2011 = accidentellement pronominal (post 3) et janvier 2014 = essentiellement pronominal (post 9).


Pas exactement, mais la terminologie « essentiellement pronominal » et « accidentellement pronominal » (ou « occasionnellement pronominal ») est quelque peu flottante. On peut trouver différentes définitions selon les grammaires. Pour la plupart, un verbe essentiellement pronominal est un verbe qui n'existe qu'à la forme pronominale (comme _s'envoler_ ou _s'évanouir_) ; pour d'autres, c'est un verbe dont le sens est différent du sens de la forme non pronominale, si tant est que cette forme non pronominale existe. Or le verbe _s'apercevoir_ est un peu particulier étant donné d'une part que le verbe non pronominal _apercevoir_ existe et d'autre part que le verbe _s'apercevoir_ peut avoir deux sens bien distincts, le premier ayant le même sens que le verbe non pronominal _apercevoir_, avec un COD réfléchi ou réciproque (p. ex.: _s'apercevoir dans le miroir, s'apercevoir l'un l'autre_), et le second ayant en revanche un sens bien distinct (p. ex. : _s'apercevoir de son erreur_). C'est la raison pour laquelle, selon la définition que l'on choisit, _s'apercevoir de qqch_ peut être soit essentiellement pronominal, soit accidentellement pronominal… De toute façon, cette distinction est parfaitement inutile ! Il est ainsi préférable dans ce cas de parler de verbe *subjectif* comme mentionné au #9 et d'oublier le reste.

La règle actuelle de l'accord du participe passé des verbes pronominaux peut donc se résumer ainsi : s'il n'y a pas de COD ou pas de COD évident et que le pronom _se_ n'est pas un COI, le participe passé s'accorde avec le sujet (p. ex. : _*ils* se sont aperçu*s* de leur erreur, *elles* se sont empress*ées* de le remercier, *elle* s'est évanoui*e*_) ; s'il y a un COD évident et que celui-ci précède le verbe, le participe s'accorde avec lui (p. ex. : _ils *se* sont aperçu*s* dans la foule, la voiture *qu'*il s'est achet*ée*, elle *s'*est bless*ée* au doigt, les choses *qu'*ils se sont imagin*ées*_) ; dans les autres cas, le participe reste invariable (p. ex. : _elle s'est acheté une voiture, ils se sont nui, elle s'est blessé le doigt_).


----------



## danielc

Maître C-
Vous écrivez dernièrement "_elle *s'*est bless*ée* au doigt,...elle s'est blessé le doigt". _Mais il n'y a aucune différence essentielle entre ces deux tournures. Entendez-vous une nuance de sens?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Il y a une nuance grammaticale, simplement : inversion des fonctions COD et COI du pronom réfléchi et de _doigt_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement :
_Elle *s'*est bless*ée* au doigt_ (_se_ est COD) = Elle a blessé « elle-même » au doigt.
_Elle *s'*est bless*é* le doigt_ (_se_ est COI, tandis que le COD est _le doigt_) = Elle a blessé le doigt « *à* elle-même ».

Voir aussi :
Elle s'est coupée / Elle s'est coupé le doigt
Qu'elle s'est blessé(e) la main, je veux bien le concevoir - accord


----------



## janpol

cf post 12 : Elles ne se sont rendu compte de rien. (Bescherelle  1994)


----------

